# Utiliser le cloud pour des sauvegardes



## Tobias2017 (28 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à présent, si j'ouvre iCloud, il efface tout le contenu de mon ordi pour le transférer dans le nuage. Ce que je refuse. Ma machine doit rester l'endroit ou toutes mes données sont stockées principalement.

Est-ce que iCloud pourrait fonctionner autrement, dans le sens ou il pourrait être paramétré pour être utilisé comme lieu de sauvegarde externe, ou comme boîte de partage genre dropbox, ou pas du tout?


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
Non, il s’agit d’une synchronisation


----------



## Tobias2017 (30 Juillet 2019)

Donc il n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2019)

La sauvegarde iCloud existe... pour les iPhone et iPad.


----------

